

Online Tool to request info on who actually owns your Mortgage - sandee
http://action.seiu.org/page/speakout/wheresthenote?js=true

======
sandee
Zerohedge discussion here : [http://www.zerohedge.com/article/here-your-
chance-check-if-y...](http://www.zerohedge.com/article/here-your-chance-check-
if-you-are-victim-mortgage-fraud)

------
kls
site is a on SEIU's site! Flagged

